
Show HN: Gallery of Open Source Ruby on Rails Apps - jacquesc
http://www.opensourcerails.com/
======
up_and_up
For more information on Ruby-based tools and libraries make sure to check out
the Ruby Toolbox <https://www.ruby-toolbox.com/categories/by_name>.

It's my first stop when I have a specific problem I am tackling.

~~~
aantix
Sadly, whenever you try to suggest a project you get the message :

>Project suggestions are currently under maintenance and are disabled. They
will be back with a vengeance soon!

But it has been this way for a long time (check out the comments below on this
blog post : [https://www.ruby-
toolbox.com/blog/2012/07/18/State_of_the_To...](https://www.ruby-
toolbox.com/blog/2012/07/18/State_of_the_Toolbox) ). I wish either he would
take some help and ship the "improved" suggestions feature.

------
davedx
Hi there,

First of all, this is a fantastic resource, so thank you very much for putting
it together. As somebody constantly working to improve his Rails knowledge I
can see I'll get a lot out of this kind of thing.

Secondly, again from a learner's perspective, what would be fantastic for me
would be if you could see what's in the Gemfile for each project at a glance.
This is because, similar to the enterprise Java world, a lot of my problem
solving efforts with Ruby are spent on the plumbing of components to each
other, so being able to look at well-coded examples of this plumbing would be
incredibly helpful.

Thanks again!

------
AlexMuir
I often wonder how other projects have tackled a similar problem to one I am
tackling - today's example being multi-day events on a calendar. This list
will make it much easier to see projects where there might be overlap. Thanks
for the effort.

And I love the design.

------
cglee
For more information, see the blog post that details what we're planning on
doing this time around: <http://www.opensourcerails.com/relaunch/>

~~~
mmahemoff
It'd be a fantastic learning tool if one could find all projects using a
certain gem or search through the code bases. GitHub searches are often too
broad and will come up with projects that are less than desirable role models.

------
tlrobinson
Nice. I'd like to see something like this that wasn't limited to Rails app,
but rather any open source app that could be deployed on PaaS providers like
Heroku easily.

~~~
up_and_up
Try searching on <http://www.github.com>. There is a lot of open source
apps/boilerplate listed there that you can leverage. Most of the apps listed
on the OP site host code on Github.

------
eduardordm
Around 2 years ago there was a beautiful education app on Github built with
rails. I heard they got acquired by google and, all of a sudden, all sources
are gone.

Does anyone remember what was the name of that app?

~~~
jacquesc
Interesting. Is it Fedena? <http://www.fedena.com/>

~~~
eduardordm
No :( but it was something similar

~~~
jacquesc
Email me (jacques@lizibot.com) if you remember it. I'll try to track it down
and revive it if I can!

The old opensourcerails site directory is searchable here:
<http://www.opensourcerails.com/projects/>

------
RossM
This is great! I've been struggling to find good example apps for things like
Symfony2 on the PHP side - are you planning on expanding to other
languages/frameworks?

~~~
jacquesc
Yep, we'd love to expand to additional languages frameworks in the future.
We'll need a core maintainer for each new gallery (we're not PHP guys) but I
would happy to help set things up.

~~~
RossM
Do let me know if you get closer to that then - I'd be interested in curating
such a thing :)

------
krisc
Great! I was just thinking about learning Ruby so this will be helpful when I
wanna to check out real Ruby code.

------
shadowmint
Idly, it's a little annoying that missing the trailing / on a url breaks
things.

eg.

    
    
       http://www.opensourcerails.com/lobsters/  <--- works
       http://www.opensourcerails.com/lobsters   <--- doesn't work
    

Site's great tho. Good work~

~~~
jacquesc
Ah, thanks for the bug report. Issue has been fixed!

------
tortilla
Nice job. Looks better and easier to browse than the old site.

------
nachteilig
I basically learned Rails by looking at the Spree source, so this would have
been incredibly helpful. Thanks!

------
mrinterweb
What a fantastic resource for anyone learning Rails. Looking at other people's
code can be very educational.

------
fam
Cool! Anyone know of any open source JSON REST APIs built on Rails?

~~~
sebastianz
I just noticed one of the first apps listed, Gitlab has a json API
implementation using the Grape gem, which looks very clean.

<https://github.com/gitlabhq/gitlabhq> (check out lib/api.rb and lib/api/*)

Maybe there's someone who can tell us about their experience with Grape.

------
DanielKehoe
Great to see this site coming back to life. Thanks, Jacques!

------
pwelch
This is awesome. Good work!

------
joemellin
That is some awesome shit!

------
slosh
Fuck yes

------
slurry
Was trysqlinjection.com taken?

